# What supplements can I take to increase my sex drive?



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been on Zoloft for about a month now and my sex drive has pretty much disappeared, and it sucks. What can I take to increase it?


----------



## megocode3 (Dec 23, 2009)

You can try adding Wellbutrin but Zoloft is incredibly powerful at killing sex drive.


----------



## megocode3 (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry, didn't see that you said supplements. I tried every supplement I couldn't find and nothing helped.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

you might try damiana tea. I've never used it with an SSRI but it really increases sex drive.

It also helps insomnia a lot


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyrosine might work.

Med-wise, focalin or ritalin should work too. I've added a small dose of focalin to an ssri to increase libido.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

no supps seem to work for libido, I've also tried maca. Pramipexole might help instead.


----------



## RedViperofDorne (Jan 2, 2011)

try eating oysters


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

lift weights to get big testosterone boost.

Then i would supplement with ZMA. zinc and magnesium are crucial in production of testosterone. It wont really increase your testosterone beyond your normal ranges, but that would help to maximize your testosterone and keep it higher in your normal range.

I had post SSRI sexual dysfuction for years!! it sucked and tried a ton of stuff.

I thought maca was..meh a little bit helpful...

Tribulus really revved up my libido BIG TIME. Wanted to hump every female in sight haha. I would definitely give that a shot.

What got me started in the right direction of recovery was wellbutrin. I was on it for maybe a couple months, i didnt get much benefits from it except the libido enchancement and helped out my sexual dysfuction.

I used all these herbs, supplements later on..


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe Horny goat weed in large doses along with tribulus. Even this is shooting for the stars. Supplements rarely work through means other than placebo, unless of course you are correcting a deficiency of nutrients by adding vitamins and such.

You can also try Jesus Christ.

Oh yah and DHEA, although it's not legal here in Canada. It's technically a supplement but it's really a prohormone. In the states it's over the counter. But you should get blood tests done for dhea levels and if you are not low it's not a good idea to take it as it can cause a heavy increase in estrogen. 

Plus with Zoloft I found that the sex drive issues went away eventually.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


>


:lol I think will just watch this gif now to get me in the mood.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

quitting ssri's, if you take them, is the best way to increase your sex drive. Also I've heard that ssri's are worse than satan.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

istayhome said:


> quitting ssri's, if you take them, is the best way to increase your sex drive. Also I've heard that ssri's are worse than satan.












On another note, Jesus has been made fun of for years and no one is attacking any embassies, cool.


----------



## Inspiron (Nov 30, 2011)

The obvious suggestion would be to stop taking zoloft. I have permanent damage from antidepressants and one of them is my sex drive will never be the same again.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Inspiron said:


> The obvious suggestion would be to stop taking zoloft. I have permanent damage from antidepressants and one of them is my sex drive will never be the same again.


Do you find the reduced sex drive to be a problem? I mean, do people ever want to have sex with you and are disappointed because you cannot perform?

Also can you elaborate more on how else zoloft has permanently damaged you?

Every time any SSRI is mentioned you say that it has permanently damaged you; what ssri's have you taken and how did each one damage you?

I am curious because you always provide this same story but never provide any details.

Also why would someone quit an antidepressant if it is working for them? Do you think it is best for people to be depressed?


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

Ssri's are jacked up, especially for men as sex drive is so integral to a mans sense of self, happiness and well being. That said a lot of drugs/meds can effect that. Im on xanax and suboxone, and for a bit i felt my libido going and thata not acceptable to me so i looled into it a lot. What will help u are these 2 supps....korean red ginseng the real whole sliced root in sufficient dosage (3-5g day) and 1:100 or 1:200 tongkat ali extract (sd200 is by far the best). Those supps will help u greatly


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

jonjacob said:


> Ssri's are jacked up, especially for men as sex drive is so integral to a mans sense of self, happiness and well being. That said a lot of drugs/meds can effect that. Im on xanax and suboxone, and for a bit i felt my libido going and thata not acceptable to me so i looled into it a lot. What will help u are these 2 supps....korean red ginseng the real whole sliced root in sufficient dosage (3-5g day) and 1:100 or 1:200 tongkat ali extract (sd200 is by far the best). Those supps will help u greatly


I am a man and I disagree with your opinions regarding sex drive drive being so integral to a man's and that all men need to place such a high value one being highly sexually active. Every individual is different but your opinions certainly do not apply to me. I would much rather be happy and enjoy life and both are possible for me without much sexual activity. But others feel strongly different. Hey, there's a million way's to be but you gotta be you...l


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

jonjacob said:


> Ssri's are jacked up, especially for men as sex drive is so integral to a mans sense of self, happiness and well being. That said a lot of drugs/meds can effect that. Im on xanax and suboxone, and for a bit i felt my libido going and thata not acceptable to me so i looled into it a lot. What will help u are these 2 supps....korean red ginseng the real whole sliced root in sufficient dosage (3-5g day) and 1:100 or 1:200 tongkat ali extract (sd200 is by far the best). Those supps will help u greatly


i agree with this - and while it may be a generalization, as istayhome has pointed out, i don't believe it to be a gross generalization by any means.

"Sexuality is an integral part of the personality of everyone: man, woman and child; it is a basic need and aspect of being human that cannot be separated from other aspects life." - World Health Organization

"Sexuality is a central aspect of being human throughout life." - World Health Organization


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

jonjacob said:


> Ssri's are jacked up, especially for men as sex drive is so integral to a mans sense of self, happiness and well being. That said a lot of drugs/meds can effect that. Im on xanax and suboxone, and for a bit i felt my libido going and thata not acceptable to me so i looled into it a lot. What will help u are these 2 supps....korean red ginseng the real whole sliced root in sufficient dosage (3-5g day) and 1:100 or 1:200 tongkat ali extract (sd200 is by far the best). Those supps will help u greatly


I have been on 50mg of Zoloft for over a month now ( my p-doc wanted me to up it to 100mg but that made me feel horrible, so I went back down to 50mg ) I have noticed my sex drive has started to come back to normal. But anyway I disagree that sex drive is what makes a man a man. I would rather not have an out of control sex drive, because I only want to give it to the one that I love. When I was a little younger the idea of throwing my dick around sounded fun but I regret it. I know this is somewhat of a cliche, but I really wished I had saved it for someone special.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> On another note, Jesus has been made fun of for years and no one is attacking any embassies, cool.


:haha I would be looking for an excuse to blow sh*t up too if I lived in a hot desolate hell hole where having fun could get you stoned to death.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I have been on 50mg of Zoloft for over a month now ( my p-doc wanted me to up it to 100mg but that made me feel horrible, so I went back down to 50mg ) I have noticed my sex drive has started to come back to normal. But anyway I disagree that sex drive is what makes a man a man. I would rather not have an out of control sex drive, because I only want to give it to the one that I love. When I was a little younger the idea of throwing my dick around sounded fun but I regret it. I know this is somewhat of a cliche, but I really wished I had saved it for someone special.


yeah, i'm the same, but i think the problem for many with psychotropics (and what jonjacob may have been referring to) is that they rob one of sexual functioning entirely and/or greatly impair it - from lack of drive/libido/desire, to anorgasmia, to erectile dysfunction/impotence. so, sexual promiscuity isn't relevant here, as we both want sexual monogamy (not to say that sexual promiscuity is inherently immoral outside of a religious context, as it works but some, but it doesn't fit well with my own ideals nor yours), but if sexual functioning is greatly impaired or has been eliminated entirely, then that's when it affects one's sense of self in a variety of ways and causes disruption in romantic relationships - for the majority, not all. refer to the stance the world health organization has taken on sexuality above.


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

I totally agree that not all men feel that way about sex but its my opinion that its important for men in particular to maintain a healthy libido (women too, but I just think its a little more important for men)...it isn't all about sex even. And I am in a monogamous relationship so its not about going out and banging random chicks, its abut maintaining a healthy relationship. Its a fact that having sex causes a couple to be closer, theres something called oxytocin that releases when people have sex and its been proven to bind people together in deep, emotional ways. Sexless relationships just seem to lack that something special that a sexually active relationship has. Yes we are all different, but its a very important issue with me and I hate the fact that so many drugs which damage libido are given to people who are already depressed, and yet it would be taboo or whatever to actually have that discussion with a doc...a doc who might help let his/her patients know about the prevalence of said sides, and offer help like the supplements I mentioned. One that I forgot is also L arginine in high doses (~5g a day). Its a hemodilator so helps out with the blood flow. Tribulus is a decent one but only works for a couple weeks. Meds like viagra will make u hard but won't help out with desire, thats a testosterone thing. I'd only use synthetic test if I were older than 40, better to be careful about that imo. Take care friend


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

life41 said:


> Xanax makes some people loose their libido...


while true, some people do indeed suffer from sexual dysfunction while on benzodiazepines, i don't see this tidbit of information you've provided as being relevant to the thread at all. there are many psychotropics and non-psychotropic medications alike that cause sexual dysfunction to varying degrees, although this isn't the place to list them as the OP isn't asking for such a list, but rather is asking for advice regarding supplements and/or augmentation strategies to boost his libido.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned boobies yet? They help. Or Penis, whatever tickles your fancy.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Has anyone mentioned boobies yet? They help. Or Penis, whatever tickles your fancy.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


>


Hehe.

Cuz if you think about it, most people on here don't even have human interaction, they base it on their masturbatory practices and porn. But maybe if they were with an actual sexual partner getting down and busy their sex drive would be normal. I'm willing to be there would be some premature excitement.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Hehe.
> 
> Cuz if you think about it, most people on here don't even have human interaction, they base it on their masturbatory practices and porn. But maybe if they were with an actual sexual partner getting down and busy their sex drive would be normal. I'm willing to be there would be some premature excitement.


probably, or at least those who are not on psychotropics impairing sexual functioning to a great degree so as to eliminate the physiological stages of the sexual response cycle, i.e. negatively alter sexual response physiology. and we all know the mechanisms said medications employ to destroy said cycle - alterations in neurotransmitter levels and hormonal disturbances in a nutshell.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> probably, or at least those who are not on psychotropics impairing sexual functioning to a great degree so as to eliminate the physiological stages of the sexual response cycle, i.e. negatively alter sexual response physiology. and we all know the mechanisms said medications employ to destroy said cycle - alterations in neurotransmitter levels and hormonal disturbances in a nutshell.


Yah I hear you there.

Get it? They are boo bees. Classic.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah I hear you there.
> 
> Get it? They are boo bees. Classic.


do those boo-bees turn you on? randy, baby!

in other news, it's nearly time for pumpkin-flavored everything! the pumpkins are coming.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> do those boo-bees turn you on? randy, baby!
> 
> in other news, it's nearly time for pumpkin-flavored everything! the pumpkins are coming.


Seriously maybe this year I won't leave the lights off and ignore kids ringing the door bell. But hey, who knows.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

basuraeuropea said:


> "Sexuality is an integral part of the personality of everyone: man, woman and child; it is a basic need and aspect of being human that cannot be separated from other aspects life." - World Health Organization
> 
> "Sexuality is a central aspect of being human throughout life." - World Health Organization


:no

I wonder when the day will come that it's okay not only to be sexual, but also to not be sexual.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

laura024 said:


> :no
> 
> I wonder when the day will come that it's okay not only to be sexual, but also to not be sexual.


Yes, I recently told a friend who was bragging about her how great her new boyfriend is. I said, "being asexual I get to be be my own partner, it's alright, I never get into any arguments about who's turn it is to take out the trash I also always know what I'm thinking and how I feel about me :teeth"

She then started to berate me about how important it is to have a partner that by having a partner she gets extra healing. And how by having a partner she gets twice as much attention, etc. Apparently she doesn't understand that in a successful relationship you have to _give_ as well as receive. She then said something about "juiciness," and I ended the conversation.

Anyone who wants to increase their sex life just needs some of that funky cold medina!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

laura024 said:


> :no
> 
> I wonder when the day will come that it's okay not only to be sexual, but also to not be sexual.


You no do the sexy?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

laura024 said:


> :no
> 
> I wonder when the day will come that it's okay not only to be sexual, but also to not be sexual.





istayhome said:


> Yes, I recently told a friend who was bragging about her how great her new boyfriend is. I said, "being asexual I get to be be my own partner, it's alright, I never get into any arguments about who's turn it is to take out the trash I also always know what I'm thinking and how I feel about me :teeth"
> 
> She then started to berate me about how important it is to have a partner that by having a partner she gets extra healing. And how by having a partner she gets twice as much attention, etc. Apparently she doesn't understand that in a successful relationship you have to _give_ as well as receive. She then said something about "juiciness," and I ended the conversation.
> 
> Anyone who wants to increase their sex life just needs some of that funky cold medina!


i never knew that asexuality was stigmatized, or rather those who are asexual suffer from discrimination. but there are asexuals who are in relationships, they aren't necessarily sexual, but asexuality doesn't equate to one being without romantic relations, e.g. those who are heteroromantic or homoromatic but not heterosexual nor homosexual, respectively. also, asexuals may or may not masturbate, which comprises a part of one's sexual being, others engage in sexual activity with partners because they are, as an example, heteroromantic, and cannot find another asexual heteroromantic partners, but have found a heterosexual heteroromatic partners and engage in sexual activity for the sake of the heterosexual heteroromantic partner.

that aside, the world health organization's stance is geared (apparently, now that i'm these anecdotes on what i'm assuming are two individuals who neither have the desire to be in a relationship nor engage in any sexual activity, masturbation included) toward the vast majority of the world's inhabitants; we are a sexual species, indeed.


----------



## Brtrev2v (Sep 17, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I've been on Zoloft for about a month now and my sex drive has pretty much disappeared, and it sucks. What can I take to increase it?


You take klonopin too don't you?
That could maybe be it..

First hand experience last night, could before, after taking a benzo, could not.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Brtrev2v said:


> You take klonopin too don't you?
> That could maybe be it..
> 
> First hand experience last night, could before, after taking a benzo, could not.


I only take Klonopin about twice a week on average. I didn't notice problems with my sex drive until I started Zoloft. But the sexual dysfunction seems to be going away, I can get horny again now. lol


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yah when I started zoloft the sexual dysfunction was there but temporary as it restored.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> i never knew that asexuality was stigmatized, or rather those who are asexual suffer from discrimination. but there are asexuals who are in relationships, they aren't necessarily sexual, but asexuality doesn't equate to one being without romantic relations, e.g. those who are heteroromantic or homoromatic but not heterosexual nor homosexual, respectively. also, asexuals may or may not masturbate, which comprises a part of one's sexual being, others engage in sexual activity with partners because they are, as an example, heteroromantic, and cannot find another asexual heteroromantic partners, but have found a heterosexual heteroromatic partners and engage in sexual activity for the sake of the heterosexual heteroromantic partner.
> 
> that aside, the world health organization's stance is geared (apparently, now that i'm these anecdotes on what i'm assuming are two individuals who neither have the desire to be in a relationship nor engage in any sexual activity, masturbation included) toward the vast majority of the world's inhabitants; we are a sexual species, indeed.


Yep, sex makes the world go around. what I fin interesting though is that most individuals I come into contact with seem to assume that anyone who is single must be looking for a relationship and/or sex. Even the most open-minded people I know think it's really weird that a single guy would not be at least trying to actively date to either simply have sex or find a relationship. But Everyone is very different and that's a good thing.


----------



## andystorm21 (Nov 2, 2012)

Antidepressants can sometimes cause testosterone levels to fall substantially. Try to raise your testosterone by safe and natural means - diet and exercise. Foods high in zinc, such as oysters, cabbage, cauliflowers, and beans are important to maintain healthy levels of testosterone. Vitamin D is equally important. Healthy fats, like those found in nuts and fish are good for testosterone production. High-intensity workouts will also help increase the levels and even build your muscles. Additionally, you can take a safe and natural testosterone booster like Ageless Male. Be sure to go through its reviews first. You may also come across Ageless Male scam reviews - so be aware of them. Ageless Male is safe to use as it contains Testofen, a fenugreek seed extract that's been proven to support healthy levels of testosterone. A word of caution though: if you're already taking prescription drugs, be sure to ask your doctor before starting off any dietary supplement regime.


----------



## imrj (Jan 20, 2009)

andystorm21 said:


> Antidepressants can sometimes cause testosterone levels to fall substantially.


never seen any research indicating this.....would love to see if you have some.....


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

imrj said:


> never seen any research indicating this.....would love to see if you have some.....


That's because he's talking out of his behind. Antidepressants actually are known to increase testosterone as depression itself causes a decrease.



> *Salivary testosterone: associations with depression, anxiety disorders, and antidepressant use in a large cohort study.*
> 
> snip....
> 
> ...


*

Plus testosterone therapy usually does not help ssri sexual dysfunction as that's not what causes it. Depression itself is a killer of the endocrine system, anything that alleviates it can help. 
*


----------



## andystorm21 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ageless Male supplement – it contains zinc and other minerals along with a fenugreek seed extract. It seems too simple but it has boosted my testosterone levels and I feel more energetic, too.

newvitality.com/Product.aspx?p=7BA95B611C80C39


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

*Funny anecdote*



istayhome said:


> Yep, sex makes the world go around. what I fin interesting though is that most individuals I come into contact with seem to assume that anyone who is single must be looking for a relationship and/or sex. Even the most open-minded people I know think it's really weird that a single guy would not be at least trying to actively date to either simply have sex or find a relationship. But Everyone is very different and that's a good thing.


I've been single for a while as well now, also not chasing women, this led one of my less smart female friends to believe that I was actually secretly gay LOL

I tried to tell her I'm not, that I have other things on my mind now than sex and women, but I don't think I convinced her :teeth


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Inshallah said:


> I've been single for a while as well now, also not chasing women, this led one of my less smart female friends to believe that I was actually secretly gay LOL
> 
> I tried to tell her I'm not, that I have other things on my mind now than sex and women, but I don't think I convinced her :teeth


If she's hot there's only one way to convince her. Do it for the team.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> If she's hot there's only one way to convince her. Do it for the team.


She has a BF, can't do that


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

not that u would anyway


----------

